# Memory Foam mattresses - any good ?



## gianni (18 Sep 2006)

Hello all!

Has anyone any experience of memory foam matresses ? I was in a showroom at the weekend and was shown one by the sales person. I had never heard of them before! I lay down on it and it was v. comfy so I am thinking of purchasing one.

But I would like to know if anyone has actually bought and used one. I'm worried that the matress would lose it's 'memory' after a period of time and I would be left with a saggy mass of foam!

All responses welcome - except wisecracks about amnesia!


----------



## Humpback (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

I have one of these for about a year. It's absolutely amazing and definitely worth the money.


----------



## NHG (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

We have a superking sleep impression by kmed (king koil) for about 4/5 years - would'nt part with it for the world.  Still like the day we bought it.  Best investment yet!


----------



## Eurofan (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

Hmm, am interested in this subject too. Can anyone recommend Dublin area retailers where we could try these out?


----------



## Deirdra (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

Memory foam are just great, but you do get what you pay for, it's better to spend a bit more and get the best quality you can afford. I got a Tempur mattress from Arnotts. There's a very deluxe 'Tempur room' in Arnotts - the mattress moves, there's a video and special low lighting effects.... The 25mm depth is usually sufficient unless you are very heavy.


----------



## Eurofan (18 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

Thanks Deirdra i must check that out.


----------



## ragazza (19 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

Hi,

a friend has one of these mattresses, and after a few month of use has found that it is getting progressively softer. He is so unhappy with it, he is considering returning it to the shop.
(He had also bought two more the same for other beds in his house, and they seem to be still firm, so maybe its just a fault with his particular mattress).


----------



## Deirdra (19 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

I bought the 'starter model' in the Keymed range and it started to sink. The shop advised me to buy a more expensive one as the quality is better (I know people will say ' of course they would tell you that') but seems as the memory foam mattresses are quite new to the market - they are not yet 'perfected'. Your friend should definitely bring it back to the shop - I'm sure it has at least one year guarantee?


----------



## UpTheBanner (19 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

We got one from the Back Shop in Dublin and its worth every penny


----------



## liteweight (19 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

I heard that these were being taken off the market. Can't remember reason why but at the time we were hoping to buy one and didn't. Anyone else hear of this??


----------



## col (20 Sep 2006)

*Re: Memory Foam matresses - any good ?*

Only problem with memory foam is that it is a little bit  hot in the summer to sleep on. As far as branding is concerned Tempur is the top name and top price.They spend a fortune advertising.Definately not worth it. Kmed is also expensive.Lots of other brands out there. Suggest minimum of 40mm memory foam to be effective.


----------



## orka (20 Sep 2006)

We have a tempur mattress and pillows and they are really comfy - husband's backache has disappeared.  One downside is that you can't use an electric blanket or hot water bottle so it's not great if you like getting into a toasty bed.  And col is right, it can be a bit hot in summer.


----------



## tina27a (20 Sep 2006)

We're in the middle of trying to decide on what sort of matress to buy also and we were thinking of a memory foam also. has anyone heard of one called CoolMax. It's 549euro for a 5ft and you get a 12 yr guarantee.Just wondering if that's a cheap price or what.Can't look in Arnotts as i'm living in Cork


----------



## liteweight (20 Sep 2006)

That's a great price. Hope someone can answer on quality.


----------



## gianni (22 Sep 2006)

> One downside is that you can't use an electric blanket or hot water bottle


 
Why is that ?  


Does the foam react to heat ?


----------



## Deirdra (22 Sep 2006)

Does the foam react to heat ?

Don't know the exact spec about using heated blanket / hot water bootle but, You certainly don't need a heavy duvet. I use a 6 tog rating and just an extra blanket in the winter. much nicer than having heavy duvets, IMO.


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Sep 2006)

This explanation of mattress types might be informative.

This previous thread on Memory foam mattress - sagging might be worth a read. Visco elastic mattress - like the Tempur brand looks interesting also. And another.

Sleep tight everyone don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Furntech (24 Sep 2006)

I would recommend downloading this Bed buying guide 

also this is a new article we have in relation to memory foam

http://www.furniture.ie


----------



## gianni (25 Sep 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback on this.

I have just bought the Visco one... €569 for 5ft... will give it a good road test and report back!


----------



## kenan (25 Sep 2006)

Hi there,

Must admit I did "invest" in a Tempur matress.... It's actually classified as a medical device so I got tax back through the Med 1 form. This softened the blow on the credit card. I love my Tempur. Did have back ache with old mattress...it has disappeared with the Tempur. I don't think it will cure chronic back ache but may ease it.  

Kenan.


----------



## Taximan (25 Sep 2006)

Memory Foam Mattress delivered on Friday very strange sensation initially like sleeping on bread dough. Not sure weather I like it or not cost €800. It feels quite warm when it’s beneath you. My wife loves her electric blanket and would be devastated if she could not use one with this mattress. Dose anyone know why you cannot use an electric blanket with it?

Plus can you really get it on Med 1 form ? Is it just the Tempur range or any Memory foam Mattress that you can get on the Med 1.


----------



## Furntech (25 Sep 2006)

Memory foam reacts to body tempature so if you increase the tempature with an electric blanket, it won't provide the correct support.

Richard


----------



## Milly (25 Sep 2006)

Kenan,

To claim on Med 1 di dyou have to have a recommendation from a doctor or something? I bought a Tempur mattress earlier this year and it never even dawned on me that it might be possible to make such a claim.


----------



## kenan (26 Sep 2006)

Hi there,

I didn't have any recommendation from a doctor but when the matress arrived and had a medical device assignment associated with it I decided to chance it with the Med 1. A couple of month later my tax refund cheque arrived back with no questions asked.

Kenan.


----------



## pingpong (27 Sep 2006)

We bought a Kaymed for about 900 euros as DH has a back problem and this was recommended. We didn't like it at all! I hate the sensation and prefer a cooler bed. DH got orthotics and it solved his problem. He is convinced the feet are the answer to most of back problems.


----------



## cianmd54 (2 Oct 2006)

Hi 
Just wondering how does 1 claim relief with the visco matress & how much can you claim ie. is it the tax paid or the overall amount? 
Thanks


----------



## cianmd54 (2 Oct 2006)

Hi Kenan,
Just wondering is it only the Tempur range that is considered a medical device. I was considering buying the KayMed matress also available in Arnott's- Tempur looks much better, albeit it more expensive!!


----------



## col (2 Oct 2006)

A friend of mine told me Tempur got in before anyone else and got it accepted as a medical device.It was a new concept at the time. Now that other manufacturers have similar products they are being refused medical devise status but Tempur have retained their status much to the annoyance of their competitors.


----------



## Smellynights (3 Oct 2006)

We bought two with 60mm memory foam earlier this year. They are last word in comfort but they stink. Some say smell is fusty, some say it is chemical, I thought it was the drains until I pulled up floor to check and found all ok.
We stripped beds and left mattresses on edge with open window in summer, made no difference. Came back from 2wks hol and house was reeking. Retailer very helpful, agrees they stink, changed them on Friday Sep 29 but after 3 days replacements little better.
We are not sure that we shall keep them much as we like the comfort. Has anyone else this problem?


----------



## Furntech (4 Oct 2006)

out of Interest were they expensive?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Four one (4 Oct 2006)

Smellynights said:


> We bought two with 60mm memory foam earlier this year. They are last word in comfort but they stink. Some say smell is fusty, some say it is chemical, I thought it was the drains until I pulled up floor to check and found all ok.
> We stripped beds and left mattresses on edge with open window in summer, made no difference. Came back from 2wks hol and house was reeking. Retailer very helpful, agrees they stink, changed them on Friday Sep 29 but after 3 days replacements little better.
> We are not sure that we shall keep them much as we like the comfort. Has anyone else this problem?


Hi i never had problems with my memory foam being smelly,got mine from the net trough a u.k company the quality is a.1 and you can remove the cover from the mattress and wash it, we shoped around before we bought, and like everything else found you,ll pay a lot of money for hyped up products,we paid 700 euros and belive it or not have not have not come accross the same quality elsewhere. Check out www.hyderint.com They also have a great range of kids bunks.


----------



## Leo (4 Oct 2006)

Hi Four One, and welcome to AAM! As a precaution, can you confirm that you have no interest in that company other than as a satisfied customer? 
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## Smellynights (4 Oct 2006)

Hello Richard
They are Kaymed Visco 1600 and we paid £550 (abt €780) each. I'd stress again that they are really comfortable but the smell is very unpleasant. Makers say that mattresses "may emit a characteristic synthetic odour when first removed from polythene wrapping" and suggest customers leave them to air for a few hours. We gave them a few months and they were just as bad.​


----------



## Furntech (5 Oct 2006)

Kaymed are a good brand.

Can you tell me if the mattress is on a slatted base or on a divan base.
The reason is that some brands need air to circulate underneath the mattress to keep it fresh.


----------



## Smellynights (5 Oct 2006)

They are on Kaymed divan base, we bought as unit. We did try stripping beds and leaving mattress on edge for days to expose both sides with windows open in summer, made no detectable difference. After 3mths, we left room closed up for two hours before Norman the retailer arrived, he took one whiff and backed out of the room!
He suggested that on occasion too much fire retardant might be sprayed on foam, giving excess fumes. My brother, who works in plastics industry, says that recycled plastics can produce offensive smells.
Good news is that we stripped the replacement beds this am after six days the smell doesn't seem too bad. We live in hope ...


----------



## Furntech (5 Oct 2006)

It is difficult, to know but I would advise have air circulation under the mattress.

Thanks,
Richard
www.furniture.ie


----------



## Smellynights (8 Oct 2006)

I would agree with need for ventilation but surely if it was necessary Kaymed would have built it into their own divan base?
I think this smell comes from memory foam on top of mattress only. Leaving mattress on edge to air both sides for weeks (literally) made no difference.
Our new mattresses still smell after a week but not as bad as others after many months. We shall probably keep them rather than face all the hassle of finding new beds but my advice to anyone buying memory foam is to be prepared for an annoying smell for a very long time.
In fairness they are VERY comfortable!


----------



## janemary (28 Oct 2006)

anyone know who else in dublin / ireland sells tempur mattresses - other than arnotts?


----------



## Furntech (30 Oct 2006)

Try Caseys www.caseys.ie


----------



## Grifter (30 Oct 2006)

I have had a back problem for many years. I had to buy a new bed recently. I tested these "Memory foam matresses" in store. I was not impressed. They offered no support and I found them very uncomfortable. In the end I went for a good old "firm" orthopaedic mattress. It's great. This "memory foam" idea seems to be a fad. Just my opinion.


----------



## cianmd54 (9 Jan 2007)

I just bought 2 Kay Med visco pillows in Arnotts sale, very comfortable! Discounted from 80 to 50 each... well worth it


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Jan 2007)

cianmd54 said:


> I just bought 2 Kay Med visco pillows in Arnotts sale, very comfortable! Discounted from 80 to 50 each... well worth it


 
I use 3 pillows = €150.00


----------



## mikeyny (10 Jan 2007)

i would not reccomend that you have a pillow fight as the tempur pillows are about 5 lbs each ,could result in serious injury.18 months sleeping on the tempur bed apart from when it was shipped back to the US (we relocated back here ) that was the most uncomfortable 2 months of our lives .
Mrs Mikeyny almost cried  with relief when we put the bed in place over here and i was the same


----------



## slave1 (16 Jan 2007)

well ordered a double memory foam mattress from MrPillow.co.uk on Thursday and arrived a few minutes ago, STG£464 inc. delivery, arrived vacuum packed so currently rising slowly, probably won't sleep on it tonight because of the odour but will post back with more feedback when I do.
Good service so far, ordered Thursday afternoon, arrival down country Tuesday morning


----------



## Furntech (16 Jan 2007)

We have the same type of mattress available from an Irish company for €669 with next day delivery. 

http://www.mattress.ie/Premium-Memory-Foam-p-18139.html 
3000 model has 75mm of memory foam

I am assoicated with the above company but stand by what I sell.


----------



## slave1 (16 Jan 2007)

Hmmmm, advertising?


----------

